# CO2



## slcmorro (17/7/13)

Something I should have asked at Lecters house last Sunday but forgot to is...

Where do you blokes get your CO2 bottles and refills from around here and roughly what prices?

Cheers.


----------



## Lecterfan (17/7/13)

Fire logic on the corner of Barkly and Eyre (or the street that becomes Eyre eventually) have links to keg king. If you have a bottle from Keg King then they will fill it at the equivalent price.

I can't tell you about the other options as I don;t know. Also Ripon street is part of the my keg on legs thing - like a swap n go type arrangement.


----------



## wakkatoo (17/7/13)

Owning a cylinder and paying for refills is overall the cheapest, just costs more upfront. That's why I've bought the keg king cylinder along with a few of the others.

I've done the BOC thing and trying to run my cylinder out so I can get rid of it. Rental is about $15 per month and you also pay for refills (you just swap the empty for the full and pay for the gas). Its convenient but costs more in the long run.


----------



## slcmorro (17/7/13)

Thanks fellas


----------



## slcmorro (23/7/13)

I just got myself a 9kg CO2 bottle in test for another 2 years, with the other stuff I collected from a fella in Bendigo. I'll call Firelogic tomorrow and see if they'll fill it.

(Fridge/freezer with 1 tap and fittings already setup, FV, Heatpad, 2 Ball Lock Cornys, 9kg Bottle (empty), Regulator, Pluto Gun, various connectors/fittings for $408 through eBay!)


----------



## slcmorro (24/7/13)

And it's struck... the CO2 cylinder I got is perfectly fine... except for the fact that it's a BOC cylinder, and they think it's been nicked!

The fella there said they can't fill it legally, so I'm stuck with a paperweight unless I can find another outlet to fill it around town (Firelogic don't touch BOC btw) that will, however I think the best bet at this stage is to contact the police, and let them know that it's potentially hot property.


----------



## wakkatoo (24/7/13)

slcmorro said:


> And it's struck... the CO2 cylinder I got is perfectly fine... except for the fact that it's a BOC cylinder, and they think it's been nicked!
> 
> The fella there said they can't fill it legally, so I'm stuck with a paperweight unless I can find another outlet to fill it around town (Firelogic don't touch BOC btw) that will, however I think the best bet at this stage is to contact the police, and let them know that it's potentially hot property.


Did you pay for it? If so, contact the bloke you bought it from and try to get your money back. That probably won't work so you are probably best to contact the police if you want to try and get the $$ back (fat chance of that I'd say).

I'd personally just take it into BOC here in Ballarat and tell them they might be missing it. All their cylinders have barcodes so they'll know if its theirs or not.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/7/13)

...and if this was ebay then you can probably seek recompense through official channels. I have no idea how caveat emptor works in this scenario.


----------



## slcmorro (24/7/13)

I rang and spoke to BOC. They said it sounded a lot like it was nicked or just never returned (i.e - the bloke that originally had it lost his deposit etc), and that I could bring it into them. In the end, I'll probably just surrender it to them and cut my losses. I might be cheeky and ask for free rental and fills for 1 year in return


----------

